# Zelt ohne Boden??



## Manne83 (2. August 2011)

Hey, habe von einem Bekannten gehört das man ein Zelt ohne Boden überall aufbauen kann ...
auch wenn drinnen steht, Zelten verboten...
Es wird genauso angesehen wie ein Schirm mit Umhang...

Stimmt das |kopfkrat



so ein Zelt ist doch wesentlich besser als ein Schirm oder?



​


----------



## DHausW (2. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

ja kenne es auch so und hat noch nie einer was gesagt! ein zelt ist etwas mit boden ein angelschirm der geschlossen ist wäre ja dann auch ein zelt!!!! also ohne boden ist es kein zelt da man auch rasen ect nicht beschädigt! oder?


----------



## Manne83 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

das wäre ja genial...
wenn dem so ist, weiß jemand ein gutes Zelt ohne Boden?(grün, flecktarn oder olivgrün)


----------



## warik (2. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

soll aber am besten grün, flecktarn oder olivgrün sein, weill es sonnst ärger geben kann


----------



## Manne83 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*



warik schrieb:


> soll aber am besten grün, flecktarn oder olivgrün sein, weill es sonnst ärger geben kann



echt, warum das |kopfkrat


----------



## DHausW (2. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

damit als angler identiefieziert wirst und net einer denkt hahaha die kinder zelten ich rufe die polizei!







Monnsum schrieb:


> echt, warum das |kopfkrat


----------



## Manne83 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

klingt logisch...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (2. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

Ich würde erstmal abklären ob dort wo ihr angeln wollt, das mit dem "ohne Boden ist es kein Zelt" auch wirklich zutrifft. In Bayern z. B. ist es egal ob Boden oder nicht.


----------



## Allerangler (2. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*



pupsi123 schrieb:


> damit als angler identiefieziert wirst und net einer denkt hahaha die kinder zelten ich rufe die polizei!


 

Ist doch Jacke wie Hose, solange derjenige der dort Fischt die dazugehörigen Papiere besitzt ! Dann kann es meinetwegen auch aus roter Tagesleuchtfarbe sein  Gehe eh eher dort hin wo kaum Leute vorbeikommen , weil es dann meistens die nicht überfischten stellen sind und die meisten kein bock auf schlepperei haben ! Also Farbe egal und wenn die Polizei kommt kannst noch Fragen ob sie ne Cola mittrinken wollen , wenn ihr den Beamtenteil durch habt :q


----------



## warik (2. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

weil es am sonsten das Landschaftsbild stört...


----------



## Manne83 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

von dem ich das hab, der kommt aus Bayern...
er hat es von jemanden der in Bayern ein Angelladen hat....
will der das Ding nur los werden und das stimmt garnicht (90€ kostet es bei ihm)|gr:
*Angel in:
Norddeutschland SH,HH
Süddeutschland BW, Bayern
Schweiz...

*jemand Info´s?


----------



## MoonStomper (2. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

ich war auch einst der meinung, dass das in ordnung geht. allerdings muss ich aus eigener erfahrung berichten, das die wasserschutzpolizei das komplett anders sieht. schirm mit überwurf okay, carp-dome wird als zelt angesehen und ist untersagt(auch ohne boden!!). dann muss man zahlen wegen wildcamping. 

allerdings musste ich das zum glück nicht, wurde durch vitamin b gelöst.  allerdings gehe ich seit dem an "bekannteren" stellen nur mit schrim und überwurf los, an abgelegenen plätzen zu denen die wapo seltenst hinkommt, da sie nicht bequem mit dem landrover direkt ans wasser fahren könnnen, nehme ich weiterhin das geräumigere zelt mit.


----------



## Manne83 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*



antonio schrieb:


> das ist frei nach dem motto
> 
> "ich hab mal gehört von nem kumpel und der hat nen kumpel und dem sein kumpel hat gesagt"
> 
> antonio



deswegen frage ich ja auch hier nach ob das stimmt...
 nicht das ich mir eins kauf und dann steht es fein im Keller weil ich es nicht nutzen darf...


----------



## Manne83 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*



antonio schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> 
> die definition das ein zelt ohne boden kein zelt ist gibt es nämlich nicht.
> falls doch kann ja mal einer sagen wo das steht.
> ...


 
das müsste doch irgendwo stehen |kopfkrat

*das habe ich gefunden ist allerdings von 2006

Zum Thema Wetterschutz . Es dürfen keine Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten zb. Liegen, Matratzen usw. im Wetterschutz vorhanden sein .

Ein Kocher sollte ebenfalls nicht vorhanden da es dann Campingcharackter  hätte  und es darf nicht geschlossen sein, dh. ein Zelt ohne Boden das  komplett geschlossen ist kein Wetterschutz.

Allerdings ein Zelt ohne Boden wie von Cliff schon gesagt hat mit 180°  Grad Umhang und vorne offen ist als Wetterschutz zudeklarieren und somit  erlaubt in BW .* 

*OK, wir wissen jetzt zwei Sachen schon einmal hieb- u. stichfest: ein Zelt ohne Boden ist in
- Bayern
- und Brandenburg
ein Wetterschutz und somit zulässig.

Da haben wir es in Bayern ja besser. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bei uns kann man laut Vorstand ein richtiges Zelt ohne festen Boden  verwenden, auch Liegen sind bestimmt gestattet, denn manche sind Tage  lang am Wasser und übernachten somit draußen


Zum Zelten ist u.a. ist folgendes anzumerken:

Das Aufstellen von Zelten und Wohnwagen in der freien Natur außerhalb  behördlich genehmigter Zelt- und Campingplätze ist mehr als ein Betreten  der freien Natur im Sinne des Art. 22 Abs. 1 und 2 BayNatSchG und wird  deshalb nicht von diesem Betretungsrecht gedeckt. Zelten bedeutet - in  Abgrenzung zum reinen Wetterschutz - das Schaffen von Wohnqualität durch  Liegen, Schlafsäcke, Iso-Matten, Luftmatratzen usw. und stellt auf das  Übernachten am Standort ab. Ob dem Zelt der Boden fehlt oder nicht, ist  dabei unerheblich.

Dafür ist stets die Zustimmung des Grundstücksberechtigten erforderlich,  soweit nicht die Verbote des Art. 46 Abs. 4 Nr. 3 Bayer. WaldG und des §  2 Abs. 1 Nr. 2 BAVO greifen. In Landschaftsschutzgebieten ist in aller  Regel die Erlaubnis der zuständigen Kreisverwaltungsbehörde (kreisfreie  Stadt,
Landratsamt) einzuholen; in Nationalparken, Naturschutzgebieten,  geschützten Flächen (Naturdenkmäler), geschützten  Landschaftsbestandteilen, gesetzlich geschützten Biotopen,  Wildschutzgebieten, Wildbiotopen und Wasserschutzgebieten ist das Zelten  generell verboten.

Zum Betreiben offener Feuer (Kochstelle, Grill oder Lagerfeuer) ist
anzumerken:

1. Landschaftsschutzgebiete: Erlaubnis der Kreisverwaltungsbehörde ist
erforderlich;
2. Schutzgebiete (Nationalparke, Naturschutzgebiete, Naturdenkmäler,
geschützte Landschafts-bestandteile, gesetzlich geschützte Biotope, Wildschutzgebiete, Wildbiotope und Wasserschutzgebiete:

grundsätzliche Verbote (vgl. auch entsprechende Schutzgebietsverordnungen);

3. Ergänzende Verbote: § 3 Verordnung zur Verhütung von Bränden; Art.
17 Abs. 1, 2, 3 Bayer. WaldG,

§ 2 Abs. 1 Nr. 2 BAVO.

Des Weiteren dürfen anfallende Abfälle weder vergraben noch verbrannt  werden (Ordnungswidrigkeit nach §§ 27 Abs. 1, 61 Abs. 1 Nr. 2  KrW/-AbfG).

Rechtsquellen:

Verordnung über die Verhütung von Bränden (VVB), zul. geändert durch V vom 17. 11. 2008 (GVBl S. 901)
- Auszug -

§ 3 Feuer im Freien
(1) 1 Geschlossene Feuerstätten im Freien müssen entfernt sein
1. von Gebäuden aus brennbaren Stoffen mindestens 5 m, vom
Dachvorsprung ab gemessen,
2. von leicht entzündbaren Stoffen mindestens 25 m,
3. von sonstigen brennbaren Stoffen mindestens 5 m.
2 Sie dürfen bei starkem Wind nicht benutzt werden.

(2) 1 Offene Feuerstätten oder unverwahrtes Feuer dürfen im Freien nur  entzündet werden, wenn hierdurch für die Umgebung keine Brandgefahren  entstehen können. 2 Die in Absatz 1 für geschlossene Feuerstätten  vorgeschriebenen Entfernungen sind mindestens einzuhalten; von leicht  entzündbaren Stoffen müssen offene Feuerstätten oder unverwahrtes Feuer  jedoch mindestens 100 m entfernt sein. 3 Offene Feuerstätten oder  unverwahrtes Feuer sind ständig unter Aufsicht zu halten. 4 Bei starkem  Wind ist das Feuer zu löschen. 5 Feuer und Glut müssen beim Verlassen  der Feuerstelle erloschen sein.

§ 27 Ordnungswidrigkeiten
Nach Art. 38 Abs. 4 LStVG kann mit Geldbuße belegt werden, wer  vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig den Vorschriften der §§ 2 bis 22  zuwiderhandelt.

Waldgesetz für Bayern (BayWaldG) i.d.F. der Bek vom 22.07.2005 (GVBl S. 313)
- Auszug –
Art. 17 Feuergefahr
(1) 1 Wer in einem Wald oder in einer Entfernung von weniger als 100 m davon
1. eine offene Feuerstätte errichten oder betreiben,
2. ein unverwahrtes Feuer anzünden oder betreiben,
3. einen Kohlenmeiler errichten oder betreiben,
4. Bodendecken abbrennen oder
5. Pflanzen oder Pflanzenreste flächenweise absengen
will, bedarf der Erlaubnis[1]. Diese darf nur erteilt werden, wenn das  Vorhaben den Belangen der Sicherheit, der Landeskultur, des  Naturschutzes und der Erholung nicht zuwiderläuft und Belästigungen  möglichst ausgeschlossen sind.

(2) In einem Wald oder in einer Entfernung von weniger als 100 m davon dürfen nicht
1. offenes Licht angezündet oder verwendet werden,
2. brennende oder glimmende Sachen weggeworfen oder sonst unvorsichtig
gehandhabt werden,
3. ein nach Abs. 1 Nr. 2 angezündetes Feuer unbeaufsichtigt oder ohne
ausreichende Sicherungsmaßnahmen gelassen werden.

(3) Im Wald darf in der Zeit vom 1. März bis 31. Oktober nicht geraucht werden.

(4) Abs. 1 Nrn. 1 und 2 und Abs. 3 gelten nicht

1. für den Waldbesitzer und für Personen, die er in seinem Wald
beschäftigt,

2. für Personen, die behördlich angeordnete oder genehmigte Arbeiten
durchführen,

3. für die zur Jagdausübung Berechtigten und

4. für die Holznutzungsberechtigten bei der Ausübung des Rechts.

(5) Abs. 2 Nr. 1 gilt nicht bei Maßnahmen zur Rettung von Menschen oder  von bedeutsamen Sachwerten aus Gemeingefahr oder bei Rettungsübungen.

Art. 46 Ordnungswidrigkeiten
(2) Mit Geldbuße bis zu zehntausend Euro kann belegt werden, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig
1.-3. .............
4. ohne Erlaubnis eine der in Art. 17 Abs. 1 bezeichneten Handlungen
vornimmt,
5. Art. 17 Abs. 2 zuwiderhandelt.
..............
(4) Mit Geldbuße kann belegt werden, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig in einem Wald unbefugt
1. – 2. ....................
3. Zelte oder Wohnwagen aufstellt,
4. entgegen Art. 17 Abs. 3 in der Zeit vom 1. März bis 31. Oktober
raucht.

Strompolizeiverordnung zum Schutz bundeseigener Schifffahrts- und  Betriebsanlagen an Bundeswasserstraßen (Betriebsanlagenverordnung, BAVO)
im Bereich der Wasser- und Schifffahrtsdirektion Süd
vom 15. September 1993 (VkBl S. 701)

- Auszug -
§ 1
Die Verordnung gilt für die Bundeswasserstraßen Main, Main-Donau-Kanal,  Regnitz, Altmühl, Donau und Regen mit ihren Nebenstrecken.

§ 2
(1) Es ist verboten,
1. die bundeseigenen Schifffahrts- und Betriebsanlagen, insbesondere
Schleusen-, Wehr-, Pumpwerks- und Pegelanlagen, Schutz-, Sicherheits-  und Bauhäfen, Bau- und Schirrhöfe, Fluss- und Kanalseitendämme,  Betriebswege,
2. bundeseigene Ufergrundstücke
außerhalb ihrer Zweckbestimmung, insbesondere durch Betreten, Befahren  oder Abstellen von Fahrzeugen aller Art, durch Zelten, Reiten oder durch  Entzünden von Feuer, zu benutzen.
(2) Ausgenommen sind das Betreten der Betriebswege oder der  bundeseigenen Ufergrundstücke durch Fußgänger und das Befahren der  Betriebswege durch Radfahrer (ohne Motorkraft), jeweils auf eigene  Gefahr.
(3) Das Benutzungsverbot kann durch das Schild 1 der Anlage kenntlich gemacht werden.
(4) Wege- oder straßenrechtliche Widmungen der bundeseigenen Betriebswege bleiben unberührt.
(5) Betretungs- und Befahrungsverbote durch andere als strompolizeiliche Regelungen bleiben unberührt.
Zuwiderhandlungen stellen Ordnungswidrigkeiten nach § 8 BAVO, § 50 Abs. 1 Nr. 2 WaStrG dar.

________________________________


[1] Zuständig sind die Ämter für Landwirtschaft und Forsten als untere Forstbehörden*


----------



## warik (2. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

also bei dem Sommerwetter würde ich mir sowieso sowas zulegen


----------



## Manne83 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

was würde es denn kosten wenn sie es als Wildcamping ansehen?
das kommt wahrscheinlich auch wieder auf das Bundesland an...


----------



## Manne83 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

tu ich das??
ich lese da raus: das es ein wetterschutz ist so lange *keine* *Wohnqualität durch  Liegen, Schlafsäcke, Iso-Matten, Luftmatratzen usw entsteht...
ist das drinnen und es fehlt der boden ist es trotzdem ein zelt....

sprich nur das zelt alleine mit meinen Stuhl drinnen ist ein wetterschutz
*


----------



## Norbi (2. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

Da sind wir Brandungsangler besser dran,den dies hier ist und zählt nicht als Zelt:m
http://www.brandungsangler.de/beach-buddy.html


----------



## Manne83 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*



Norbi schrieb:


> Da sind wir Brandungsangler besser dran,den dies hier ist und zählt nicht als Zelt:m
> http://www.brandungsangler.de/beach-buddy.html



also darf ich denn Wetterschutz überall nehmen??
wie sind die Maße von dem Wetterschutz ca.?


----------



## Norbi (2. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

Ich hab noch nicht nachgemessen,aber ich glaube ca.160x160 cm


----------



## rat330 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

Also ich weiß ja nicht wo ihr alle fischt aber an den Gewässern wo ich bis jetzt wahr stand etweder Zelten ohne Boden erlaubt, oder *Zelten verboten*: Was heißen soll das egal ob du ein zelt mit oder ohne boden hast es Verboten ist, es steht aber auch meisten dann da das Wetterschutz erlaubt ist also ein Schirm oder ähnliches ist o.k auch wenn du dort ne ganze woche bleiben willst ist nur das Wetterschutz erlaubt, eine Liege währe in diesem Falle auch verboten da das ZELTEN verboten ist.
Und zu euren Fragen ob es grün oder gelb oder blau sein sollte, so findet ihr auch dazu die angeben auf der Karte es sollte grün sein, weil dies für einen Angler spricht und er die anderen tiere am gewässer damit weniger stört. Desweiter haben Zelte aus dem supermarkt IMMER einen festen Boden so lange dieser nicht für das Angeln ausgelegt ist. Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.#h


----------



## Norbi (2. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

Das was ich reingestellt habe ist kein Zelt,es ist ein Wind und Regenschutz:m


----------



## Ulli3D (2. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

In Deutschland ist im öffentlichen Bereich grundsätzlich Camping nicht gestattet. Auf Privatbesitz kann es der Grundstückseigentümer erlauben allerdings gibt es da in Wald-, Naturschutzgebieten etc. zusätzliche Regeln.  Wenn da also übernachtet wird kann keiner sagen, es wäre kein Camping und bei Liegen und Lagerfeuer/ Kocher ist das garantiert kein Wetterschutz mehr.


----------



## carphunter1678 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> es wäre kein Camping und bei Liegen und Lagerfeuer/ Kocher ist das garantiert kein Wetterschutz mehr.


 
Wieso ?

Soll ich in meinem "Wetterschutz" etwa auf dem Boden sitzen oder stehen ?
Und darf ich mir keine warmen Getränke wie Kaffe oder Tee am Wasser zubereiten ?
Und ohne Boden ist es kein Camping da es kein "Geschlossener"Raum ist.



gruß Dennis


----------



## chxxstxxxx (3. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*



antonio schrieb:


> es gibt keine definition im rechtlichen sinne, daß ein zelt ohne boden kein zelt ist.


http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/FiZ_4-09_Seite 22-23.pdf


> Zelten bedeutet – in Abgrenzung zum reinen Wetterschutz – das Schaffen von Wohnqualität durch Liegen, Schlafsäcke, Iso-Matten, Luftmatratzen usw. und stellt auf das Übernachten am Standort ab.
> Ob dem Zelt der Boden fehlt oder nicht, ist dabei unerheblich.



Gilt aber nur für Bayern. Wie es in anderen Bundesländern aussieht kann nur der Verein bzw. die WSP sagen.


----------



## 911 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

Fallbeispiel:
Bayern, Donau
Karpfenansitz, hab ein Brolly (ohne Boden) innerhalb des Dammbereichs aufgestellt. Wetter war unbeständig. Es kam, wie es kommen musste... Kontrolle durch die Wasserschutzpolizei. Boden oder nicht war ihnen egal. Liege war noch nicht aufgestellt. Die Polizisten sagten, dass das bei Anglern ein Grenzfall ist (Grenzfall zw. Übernachten u. Wetterschutz). Hab mich dann genauer bei ihnen erkundigt: Innerhalb des Dammbereichs (genauer: innerhalb des Bereichs des Wasserschifffahrtsamts) ist sowieso Zelten und das Abstellen des Fahrzeugs verboten. Ebenso ist offenes Lagerfeuer innerhalb des Dammbereichs verboten, weil die Erde ausgebrannt wird und die Stelle bei Hochwasser dann ausgespült wird. Also im Prinzip alles so, wie es in dem von christian geposteten Link steht.
So wie es aussieht, ist die Definition von Zelten also Landessache und keine Bundessache.


----------



## wusel345 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

Hab letztens von einem Bekannten gehört dass Bayern überlegt, das Aufstellen von bequemen Karpfenstühlen unterm Schirm mit Seitenschutz zu verbieten, da zu viele Angler während des Ansitzes im Stuhl einschlafen und somit der Eindruck erweckt werden könnte, wild zu Campen. Erlaubt werden dann nur noch Klapphocker (Dreibein) aus Holz oder Metall ohne Rückenlehne und ohne weiche Sitzfläche. |supergri


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

Hier werden wieder zwei Dinge miteinander vermischt.

Das eine sind Fischereigesetze, bzw. Bestimmungen des Fischereirechtinhabers. Dabei kommt es auf die Bauart des Unterstandes an. Das wiederum ist sehr unterschiedlich geregelt und im Zweifelsfall beim jeweiligen Fischereirechtinhaber zu erfragen.
Damit will man in erster Linie gegen die Karpfenangler und das meist damit verbundene C&R vorgehen. 

Das andere sind Forst- oder Naturschutzgesetze.
Dort ist (je nach Bundesland unterschiedlich) das campieren oder lagern geregelt. Dabei spielt die Art des Unterstandes meist keinerlei Rolle. Angler haben durch die Angelerlaubnis zwar so etwas wie ein Sonderaufenthaltsrecht, aber das deckt eben nicht das campieren oder lagern nach Forst- oder Naturschutzgesetz ab. 
So sind dann oft Einrichtungen, die einem längeren Aufenthalt an einer Stelle (meist mit Übernachten verbunden) dienen, verboten. Das kann auch einfach ein Schlafsack auf der Erde sein.

So kann es sogar sein, dass man zwar aus Fischereirechtlicher Sicht ein Zelt aufbauen dürfte, nach Forst- oder Naturschutzbestimmungen aber nicht mal einen Wetterschutz. 

Ergo bleibt nur, sich im Vorfeld sowohl beim Fischereirechtinhaber ( sofern nicht eindeutg auf dem Erlaubnisschein geregelt) als auch beim Ordungsamt/Forstamt zu erkundigen, will man vor unliebsamen Überraschungen sicher sein.


----------



## U&J (3. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

Kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen.
Habe mir selber zur Sicherheit um für verschiedene Gegebenheiten das hier zugelegt um auf verschiedene Anforderungen gewappnet zu sein.

http://www.angelsport-direkt.de/Schirme-Zelte/Saenger-Anaconda-Uncle-Frank-s-Home.html


----------



## Smanhu (3. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Hab letztens von einem Bekannten gehört dass Bayern überlegt, das Aufstellen von bequemen Karpfenstühlen unterm Schirm mit Seitenschutz zu verbieten, da zu viele Angler während des Ansitzes im Stuhl einschlafen und somit der Eindruck erweckt werden könnte, wild zu Campen. Erlaubt werden dann nur noch Klapphocker (Dreibein) aus Holz oder Metall ohne Rückenlehne und ohne weiche Sitzfläche. |supergri



Der is gut:q:q:q:q:m
Jaja die Bayern....immer etwas anders....:q:q


----------



## Alpinestars (3. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*



warik schrieb:


> weil es am sonsten das Landschaftsbild stört...


Richtig


----------



## Nimra (3. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

Die Bedingungen an einem Angelgewässer obliegen in den meisten Fällen dem Gewasserverantwortlichen, Fischerzunft,Angelverein,Pächter...... individuelle Regelungen sind oft in der jeweiligen Gewässerordnung definiert. So kenne ich das in unserer Gegend. ( Bayern)​ 
Grüße Armin​


----------



## 911 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

also, so wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe, gibt es zwei fälle:
a) Zelten auf privatem Grund
b) Zelten auf öffentlichem Grund

In Fall a braucht man die Genehmigung des Eigentümers des Grundstücks und man muss sich an dessen Vorgaben, sowie an die übergeordneten Landesgesetze halten.

In Fall b ist man strikt an die Bestimmungen des jeweiligen Bundeslandes gebunden. Sprich: es liegt im Ermessen des Bundeslandes, wie Zelten defniert ist und ob und wie es erlaubt ist.

stimmt das dann so?


----------



## Banny (3. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

Wo ich Fischen gehe, steht dieses in der 
Verordnung drin. Bodenloses Regenschutzzelt ist erlaubt, aber keine Capingzelte oder Pavillone. 

Dabei ist es egal ob es ein kleines oder ein Dom Zelt ist nur grün muss es sein.


----------



## Norbi (3. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

Und dann kommt es darauf an was als zelten ausgelegt wird:m


----------



## Manne83 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

oh je was habe ich hier nur los getreten |uhoh:
ich werde mich nochmal selber schlau machen, was ich überall darf und was nicht


----------



## Helmut2004 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

Muß jetzt mal zu dem Schmarrn, den hier einige loslassen mal was sagen:
Unser Verein hat ca. 10km Altmühl gepachtet, ist damit also der "Fischereiberechtigte".
Bei uns ist Nachtangeln erlaubt und ein Bivvy wird nicht als Zelt angesehen, ist also erlaubt.
Und unser Verein ist in Bayern, Polizei sagt auch nichts, wenn Papiere kontrolliert werden ob nun eine Liege im Bivvy steht oder ein Bett  Und früh koch ich mir auf dem Campingkocher auch noch frischen Kaffee!
Der Boden bleibt auch im Bivvy.
Und den Schwachsinn mit den Hockern statt der Karpfenstühle habt ihr anscheinend bei den Gebrüdern Grimm im Märchenbuch gelesen!
So fortschrittlich sind wir in Bayern!

Aber trotzdem allen einen Gruß und Petri Heil

Helmut aus Franken in Bayern


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*



Helmut2004 schrieb:


> Muß jetzt mal zu dem Schmarrn, den hier einige loslassen mal was sagen:
> Unser Verein hat ca. 10km Altmühl gepachtet, ist damit also der "Fischereiberechtigte".
> Bei uns ist Nachtangeln erlaubt und ein Bivvy wird nicht als Zelt angesehen, ist also erlaubt.
> Und unser Verein ist in Bayern, Polizei sagt auch nichts, wenn Papiere kontrolliert werden ob nun eine Liege im Bivvy steht oder ein Bett  Und früh koch ich mir auf dem Campingkocher auch noch frischen Kaffee!
> ...




Na das ist doch toll für Dich.

Was den "Schmarrn" angeht, solltest Du noch wissen, dass es neben Bayern auch noch ein paar andere, unbedeutende Bundesländer in Deutschland gibt. Und da gelten wohlmöglich ganz andere Bestimmungen als in Bayern.

Ja und dann könnte es noch sein, dass es sogar innerhalb Bayerns unterschiedliche Regeln gibt.

Bayern ist trotz einiger anderslautender Meinungen *nicht* der Nabel der Welt.


----------



## 911 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*



Helmut2004 schrieb:


> Muß jetzt mal zu dem Schmarrn, den hier einige loslassen mal was sagen:
> Unser Verein hat ca. 10km Altmühl gepachtet, ist damit also der "Fischereiberechtigte".
> Bei uns ist Nachtangeln erlaubt und ein Bivvy wird nicht als Zelt angesehen, ist also erlaubt.
> Und unser Verein ist in Bayern, Polizei sagt auch nichts, wenn Papiere kontrolliert werden ob nun eine Liege im Bivvy steht oder ein Bett  Und früh koch ich mir auf dem Campingkocher auch noch frischen Kaffee!
> ...



Der Eigentümer kann im Pachtvertrag übrigens das Zelten verbieten! Es liegt also erst in der Hand des Eigentümers und erst dann, wenn er es erlaubt, kann der Pächter bestimmen. Ausserdem gibt es Gewässer, bei denen das mit den Fischereirechten nicht so einfach ist. Bei uns z.B. gehören 6 Achtel Fischereirecht der Donau dem Freistaat Bayern und 2 Achtel unserem Fischereiverein...


----------



## wusel345 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

Habe die Ehre, Helmut2004,

das mit den Klapphockern war ein Scherz und ich dachte, es würde auch als Scherz aufgefasst!

Ich fische sehr gerne im unteren Altmühltal und akzeptiere die Bestimmungen des dortigen Fischervereines. Die besagen nun mal, dass jegliche Art von Zelt oder Campingwagen sowie Nachtangeln zwischen 0 und 6 Uhr untersagt ist. Mit dem Nachtangelverbot kann ich mich nicht anfreunden, akzeptiere es aber als Angeltourist. Doch das Kollegen mit einem Campingwagen ans Wasser fahren, sich häuslich niederlassen mit allem Schnick und Schnack und die Mama auf einer Feldküche das Essen kocht, das muss nun wirklich nicht sein. Dafür gibt es Campingplätze. Das dieses Verbot kommen musste sehe ich ein und habe Verständnis dafür, aber für das Untersagen des Bivvys, dafür habe ich kein Verständnis. Gerade bei Regen oder schlechtem Wetter. Mir tut es leid für die ortsansässigen Angler (auch sie schimpfen übers Bivvy- und Nachtangelverbot), denn bei uns im Verein (NRW) ist Bivvy mit oder ohne Boden erlaubt. 

Verzeiht mir den Scherz mit den Klapphockern. Ich finde Bayern, egal ob Nieder- oder Oberbayern, Franken oder Oberfranken, einfach geil und bin gerne dort.

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Norbi (4. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*



Helmut2004 schrieb:


> Muß jetzt mal zu dem Schmarrn, den hier einige loslassen mal was sagen:
> Unser Verein hat ca. 10km Altmühl gepachtet, ist damit also der "Fischereiberechtigte".
> Bei uns ist Nachtangeln erlaubt und ein Bivvy wird nicht als Zelt angesehen, ist also erlaubt.
> Und unser Verein ist in Bayern, Polizei sagt auch nichts, wenn Papiere kontrolliert werden ob nun eine Liege im Bivvy steht oder ein Bett  Und früh koch ich mir auf dem Campingkocher auch noch frischen Kaffee!
> ...



Danke für die Info,ich als Hamburger wusste nicht das Bayern nur 10km lang ist |kopfkrat hatte gedacht es wäre größer#h


----------



## Helmut2004 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

Hallo Rüdiger, geb  dir vollkommen recht. Meinte ja nur, was dagegen spricht, wenn ich nach ner kalten Nacht einen warmen Kaffee aufsetze.
Mit nem Wohnwagen oder dergleichen brauch ich ja nicht zum Angeln fahren. Mich kotzt es nur an, wenn ständig über die Bayern hergezogen wird !!! Könnten wir Bayern ja auch über andere tun, machen wir (zumindest ich) aber nicht.
Aber schau dir doch z.B. mal die Reaktion von einem meiner Vor-Schreiber aus HH an. Ist doch schlimmer als im Kindergarten.
Wünsch dir jedenfalls weiterhin viel Spass und Petri Heil im Altmühltal.

Gruß
Helmut


----------



## wusel345 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

Danke dir, Helmut. Nur dieses Jahr wird es widererwarten nichts mit Urlaub und Angeln in eurer Ecke und ich muss bis nächstes Jahr warten. 

Wenn ich unsere Karpfenangler hier bei uns sehe (sie mögen es mir verzeihen), sie rücken mit Krempel an, als wollte sie eine ganze Woche am Wasser bleiben. Auf meine Frage dann, wie lange, kommt meist die Antwort "Nur für eine Nacht." Aber ich finds in Ordnung (manchmal übertrieben, aber ... naja). Jeder nach seinem Geschmack.

Schade, dass in einigen Gegenden in Bayern lange, kontinuierliche Ansitze über mehrere Tage ohne Unterbrechung untersagt sind. Ich habe mit einem Fischereiaufseher dort gesprochen und auch er fand es nicht gerade prickelnd. Doch auch seine Gegenargumentation: mehrere Karfenbivvys am Altwasser und das über Tage sieht nicht gerade toll aus, da auch einige Radwanderwege direkt an den Altwässern vorbei führen. Ich will nicht sagen, dass sie die Gegend "verschandeln" würden, aber ich finde, die Natur dort ist ohne Bivvys viel schöner und das Fischen macht genauso Spaß.

Das man sich als Angler keinen Kaffee oder mal ne heisse Suppe zubereiten darf ist Quatsch hoch drei. So etwas können sich nur Bürohengste ausdenken, die selber noch nie eine Angelrute in der Hand hatten und einen Aufenthalt in der Natur oder am Wasser nur mit Mamas Thermoskanne erlebt haben. 

Gruß, Rüdiger

Naja, ich könnte noch viel Schreiben, aber


----------



## Norbi (4. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

@Helmut2004,so so Kindergarten,was ist an mein Post nicht richtig?
Aus Deinem Post lese ich heraus das Ihr eine 10km Strecke gepachtet habt,und das dort Nachtangeln sowie Zelten gestattet ist,aber das ist ja nicht ganz Bayern,Oder ist es in ganz Bayern
erlaubt??
PS:Wenn wir der Kindergarten sind bist Du eines der Kinder:m


----------



## Helmut2004 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

Hallo Rüdiger, ist schon ok.
Vielleicht kann man sich mal treffen, wenn du wieder in der Gegend bist.
Wäre sicher nicht schlecht. Zumindest scheint es, dass wir der selben Meinung sind.
Wünsch dir nochmals Petri Heil
Helmut


----------



## seebarsch (5. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*

Hallo 
Ist das Altmühltahl nicht überwiegend Naturschutz bzw Landschaftsschutzgebiet?
In diesen Gebieten ist das Campieren(Zelten) Bundesweit Verboten!
mfg thomas


----------



## ulf (5. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*



seebarsch schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ist das Altmühltahl nicht überwiegend Naturschutz bzw Landschaftsschutzgebiet?
> In diesen Gebieten ist das Campieren(Zelten) Bundesweit Verboten!
> mfg thomas


Hallo

man zeltet ja auch nicht sondern stellt sich etwas als Wetterschutz auf. Man hat schon den Eindruck, daß sich manche Angler das Leben selber schwer machen ... 

@Norbi. Da Du es ja nicht kindisch findest anzunehme, daß Bayern nur 10km lang ist, dann sei es dir im Ernst gesagt: Es ist definitiv größer |rolleyes.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Norbi (5. August 2011)

*AW: Zelt ohne Boden??*



> @Norbi. Da Du es ja nicht kindisch findest anzunehme, daß Bayern nur 10km lang ist, dann sei es dir im Ernst gesagt: Es ist definitiv größer .


Gruß Ulf
Das ist mal ne vernünftige Aussage...Danke ;-)


----------

